# This months cheat meal (pic)



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Pizza with Garlic Sauce, Beef, Pepperoni, Garlic Sausage, Smokey Sausage, Bacan, Ham, Onion, Green Peppers

8 BBQ chicken wings on the side

And yes, that is hot dog in the crust.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

yet you chose diet coke???


----------



## steveo1 (Apr 7, 2011)

where from? domino's ? looks taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasty!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> yet you chose diet coke???


the gay diet coke to


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like pizza gogo :whistling:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> yet you chose diet coke???


That's my housemates.

Honest.....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This MONTHS!!! What the f.uck!!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol is that it?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> This MONTHS!!! What the f.uck!!!!


I think he meant "today's cheat meal" :lol:


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Gh15 advocates eating pizza, icecream etc everyday!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> yet you chose diet coke???


I drink diet coke if I drink it at all. We never had reg. coke in our house as my sister is diabetic, now the real flavor of coke is diet for me, don't much like the sugared. Rarely drink coke unless I'm dieting though.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

reallly you need to learn how to cheat


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

nlr said:


> Gh15 advocates eating pizza, icecream etc everyday!


no he doesnt. He says just have it when you really fancy it provided you have the right gear in your system. And its not this type of pizza or just any ice cream. Read it again properly lol.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> no he doesnt. He says just have it when you really fancy it provided you have the right gear in your system. And its not this type of pizza or just any ice cream. Read it again properly lol.


I'm dyslexic so I can read it fluent :lol:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

nlr said:


> Gh15 advocates eating pizza, icecream etc everyday!


And buckets of tren, gh etc etc


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

MF88 said:


> I think he meant "today's cheat meal" :lol:


Lol behave! Trying to shed some fat. Just craved some shyte. Diets been good this month!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> Lol behave! Trying to shed some fat. Just craved some shyte. Diets been good this month!


you natty then?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

nlr said:


> Gh15 advocates eating pizza, icecream etc everyday!


You sucking that bloke off or something?


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

MF88 said:


> You sucking that bloke off or something?


no just started his diet


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Looks good mate ! Pizza looks a bit small though lol, and no mozerala sticks or garlic bread ! And a can and not a bottle lol


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> you natty then?


Yup. 100%


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL "this months" cheat meal... what's wrong with you people


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

nlr said:


> no just started his diet


Can't lie, that's made me hungry now.


----------



## dannyboy182 (Mar 11, 2008)

vtec_yo said:


> That's my housemates.
> 
> that bloody bug thing at the bottom!!! just tryed squashing it lol thought it was on my phone screen lol
> 
> Honest.....


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

MF88 said:


> Can't lie, that's made me hungry now.


EPIC


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

reza85 said:


> EPIC


The missus is off out with her mates tonight, so about midnight she'll be bringing me back something similar.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

nlr said:


> no just started his diet


Is that your lunch?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

stop with the fcuking pizza pics man!!!


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Fullhouse said:


> Is that your lunch?


No that's my 5th out 6 meals. This is my lunch:










PM if you need help m8


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

my chicken and rice isn't doing it for me after reading this thread


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Must say @nlr dole tropical gold is my favorite


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Pizza with Garlic Sauce, Beef, Pepperoni, Garlic Sausage, Smokey Sausage, Bacan, Ham, Onion, Green Peppers
> 
> 8 BBQ chicken wings on the side
> 
> And yes, that is hot dog in the crust.


god i wish i didnt click on this thread i want pizza now :sad:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

That's a 15 minute snack in my cheat day.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> Yup. 100%


oh thats fair enough then


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

nlr said:


> no just started his diet


Now thats a mans cheat meal ! Combining 2 different fast foods into the ultimate meal !


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

A monthly cheat meal, thats dedication heres my lunch, its chicken so doesnt count as cheating :thumb:


----------

